# Meter size



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

In an effort to conserve meter fees the engineer for the city is downsizing meters in the public buildings, despite my contentions that you can't operate a 11/2" building supply from a 3/4" or 1" meter.
I seem to remember something in the Fla. Plumbing code about minimum meter sizes on a system with flushometers, but can't find chapter and verse to quote. I need to stop this guy before he hands me an asspocket full of service calls.
Anyone know where I can find reference in the code, or have I forgotten something I didn't remember in the first place..?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Find out the meter size and see if it can or cannot handle the flow demand. Until you know, what are you arguing over. Only thing I remember is line sizes based off the charts and a minimum operating pressure for flushvalves. Min pressure I believe is 35 psi.


----------

